#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Voorstelling uitversterken

## hardstyle

_edit mod: soms werkt het niet zoals je wil....dit was een duidelijk geval daarvan!_

----------


## robbe

Beste collega's
Ik ben nieuw en ben er nog niet achtergekomen hoe ik een nieuwe topic moet plaatsen, daarom pik ik hier in.
Ik ben al jarenlang klanktechnieker maar van mij wordt nu het volgende geeist;
Men wil een totaalspektakel opvoeren met muziek, dans en theater.
Voor het theatergedeelte weigert men echter om met headsets (hoofdmicrofoons) te werken en men verwacht dat ik de acteurs verstaanbaar maak door wat condensatormicrofoons op te hangen (en eventueel bij te zetten voor als de acteurs neerzitten).
Maar af en toe worden er (zo stil mogelijk) geluiden of muziek afgespeeld, zelfs terwijl acteurs aan het praten zijn.
En het stuk wordt soms onderbroken door een dance act of een muzieknummer, soms door een zangeres soms door 2 of 3 rappers (die dan wel een handmicrofoon hebben). En dit moet ik dan zo stil mogelijk proberen zetten om te vermijden dat het publiek door gewenning de acteurs niet meer verstaat. Anderzijds willen ze wel monitors voor de zangers, rappers en dansers.
De zaal is 12 mtr op 20 mter (podium niet inbegrepen) en het podium is 8 meter breed en 10 mtr diep).
Ik zou 4 klankkastjes zetten: de eerste ongeveer 2 meter van het podium weg en de 2 delay kastjes halfweg de zaal. (dbTechnologys DCX-D12 met centersubs cardio en via aux aangestuurd).
De handhelds zijn B 58A.
Ik beschik over volgende condensatormics (allen cardio):
2 x AKG C 1000
1 x AKG C 451
1 x AKG C 391
3 x Sennheiser goedkope met switch
2 x Neumann KM 184
2 x Sontronics (zouden op KM 184 moeten gelijken)
Mijn vraag is: lijkt zoiets realistisch en haalbaar? Ik zou zelfs subgroepjes maken met eq's geinserteerd om bij gelijkaardige mics de eerste feedbacks wat weg te filteren (ik beschik over MH3).
Zouden jullie dit zien zitten???? Ik dank u alvast voor uw oprechte repliek!
¨PS Had ook al gedacht aan shotgun microfoons maar ik weet niet waar ik er (genoeg van) kan huren....
PS 2 En door het ophangen van die condensatormics op regelmatige intervallen ben ik nog altijd niet zeker dat er geen fase neutralisatie zal optreden, maar de organisatoren vinden dat ik te perfectionistisch ben....
MVG Bart Van Hecke

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp in juiste forum onderdeel geopend.

----------


## renevanh

Tsja Bart... dat is een lastige.

Shotguns huren is je kleinste probleem, o.a. Ampco heeft er zat.


Rappers/dans en (zeer) zacht gaat niet echt samen, dan komt het gewoon niet over. Een regisseur zou dit moeten weten. Juist dans moet het vaak hebben van de impact van de muziek op het publiek om er ook echt een spektakel van te maken. Dit kun je er zeker bij zo'n zachte voorstelling enorm laten uitspringen.
Overigens: zeer zachte geluiden voor een groot publiek is hopeloos, als mensen de boel niet goed kunnen horen gaan ze praten/fluisteren en dan hoort de rest van de zaal ook niks meer. 

Een podium van 8 bij 10 met condensators wordt wel heel lastig. Ik heb eens iets soortgelijks geprobeerd met een veel kleiner podium (mics waren de eerste keer 4x AKG C91, 2de keer 2x Rode M3)... werkt niet. De kinderen waar het om dat geval om ging waren niet verstaanbaar te krijgen, rondzingen over het gehele klankspectrum was wel makkelijk...  :Cool: 

Wanneer de acteurs steeds dezelfde posities innemen is er misschien iets te doen met condensator mics boven het podium hangen op die plekken, voor instrumenten gewoon maar een statief erbij met een condensator erop.

Gaat het om acteurs die veel heen en weer lopen en geen krachtige stem hebben, dan ontkom je niet aan headsets op zo'n podium. Mogelijk een makkelijke manier om de opdrachtgever te overtuigen: een repetitie versterken op de manier zoals zij het willen en laten horen dat het gewoon niet gaat.

Uiteraard heb je altijd nog de optie om de klus niet aan te nemen, jij wil kwaliteit leveren, wil de opdrachtgever dat niet hebben, dan ga jij je (bedrijfs)naam daar niet voor op het spel zetten. Tenslotte zit de zaal vol met potentiële klanten.

----------


## robbe

Alvast bedankt voor jouw reactie, renevanh,
Wat jij vertelt heb ik ook tegen die organisatoren verteld.
Ik heb een tryout gedaan (maar toen waren de muzieknummers en de rappers er nog niet bij, en was er nog geen sprake van monitors), met links en rechts 2 condensatormicros op hoge statief en eentje centraal vooraan voor een meisje dat iets kort zong...  Ik deed dit bewust met goedkope daar aanwezige boxen (plastieken "warriors" ofzo) met het doel: als het daarmee lukt, moet het met goeie boxen ook lukken.
Het resultaat was dat je nauwelijks kon horen dat er stemmen door de boxen kwamen, maar voor de regisseurs was dit ruim voldoende... 
Zij stellen geen hoge kwaliteitseisen, maar zoals ik zei, dat was enkel het theaterstuk met hier en daar wat zachte achtergrondgeluiden.
Ik kan wel de delay kastjes (die dus verder van podium staan) via en matrix aansturen en de subs (waarop de condensatormics zitten) via die matrix wat meer versterken dan door de "main" (boxen bij het podium).
het is hoedanook een kunst en vliegwerk.... enerzijds een uitdaging, anderzijds enorm veel werk voor een wellicht pover resultaat.

----------


## SPS

Mogelijkerwijs is men tegen headsets wegens het draagcomfort of het zichtbare??
Of is het een kwestie van geld? >>Dan houdt alles op natuurlijk.
Maar het estetisch punt kan worden opgelost door MKE2-tjes te plakken ipv headsets....

Paul.

----------


## robbe

Dank Paul voor je reactie,

Neen, financieel is niet het probleem want ik stel hen die zonder meerprijs ter beschikking en ze kunnen er huren bij de Vlaamse Gemeenschapscomissie (gesubsidieerd).

Neen, MKE 2 of andere plakmicrofoontjes zijn ook geen optie...

Hun enige argument is dat ze vinden dat de jongeren (maatschappelijk kwetsbare jongeren: het is een sociaal artistiek project) te zenuwachtig zijn (plankenkoorts) en dat het dragen van headsets of stickmics hun nog zenuwachtiger gaat maken.
Hun ander argument is een slechte ervaring uit het verleden: blijkbaar waren er jongeren "conard" tegen elkaar aan het roepen achter de coulissen terwijl ze vergaten hun beltpackje uit te zetten (mute). Ik heb hen daaorp geantwoord dat de klanktechnieker dit vanop de mengtafel moet doen....

Er is overeengkomen wat ik het dan met condensatormicro's zal uitwerken: er zullen er in totaal 17 zijn: 9 opgehangen aan de trussen met exacte intervallen tussenin, 8 op lage statiefjes achteraan en van op zij... Elke groep mics met gelijkaardige frequentiekarakteristiek steek ik op een mono subgroep waarop ik 1/3 oct eq inserteer en deze dus apart zo goe mogelijk uitfilter (zonder te overdrijven natuurlijk).... En de speakers zet ik ver genoeg weg van het podium... Overheadmics zitten op een VCA voor als de acteurs rechtstaan, de mics op stands rondom op een VCA voor als ze neerzitten en een aparte Rode NT1 voor een meisje dat iets kort zingt...
Het is een boek werk, maar meteen een uitdaging!

----------

